# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Something that Worked for me

## Jessieee

I noticed a year ago that my hair was thinning quite a bit at the temples and behind the ear. At only 31 I was severely distressed and began researching any and all possible solutions. After my blood and hormone levels all came back normal (including iron) I felt a bit desperate but not hopeless. I'm happy to say now that most of my hair has grown back and I signed up to this forum to give hope to others as I know how distressing this can be. These are the things I changed. I do not know what caused the regrowth but perhaps trying them will help others. 

I began applying a mixture of rosemary essential oil, cedarwood essential oil, lavendar essential oil, jojoba, almond oil, and castor oil nearly every night (overnight) on the affected areas. 

I stopped drinking tap water and got myself a Berkey water filter. A part of me believes that hormones in our water may be contributing to an increase in female pattern baldness but that's just a guess. 

Started supplementing with Biotin, Vitamin D and Omega 3 fish oil daily. 

I quit alcohol 2 months ago.

Worked on managing my stress. 

I can't say which of these is responsible, or what caused my hair loss in the first place all I know is that my hair has grown back. Not all, but some, and more is coming. 

Hope someone finds this helpful.

----------


## Jessieee

Sorry I don't know how to edit my post but I would like to add that I started drinking Spearmint tea daily which is supposed to help balance hormones. Given that my hair loss was in a pattern, despite levels coming back normal I believe there was still a hormone imbalance so I began drinking this tea daily as well.

----------


## Beth641

quite nice.. its working for you

----------


## Enna12

I also suffer from thinning/loss, depressed because I am just 29. did a couple of research on the internet, tried weird stuff but non worked.I stumbled on a referal online by someone who regrew his hair.I have been using the African herbal gel for 2 months now and the hairfall has stopped, baby-hairs sprouting in hitherto bald places. so far it's been good, I 'll keep you guys posted...And if you are interested, you can contact the manufacturers on (abiomoigho@gmail.com).

----------


## Jazz1

Try 1mm derma roller alongside your mixture especially lavender, I guarantee you will have so much regrowth  :Wink: .

----------


## sweetjoni

Hi Jessieee. I'm a journalist working on an article about the surprising ways women have slowed their hair loss and I'd love to interview you for the piece. Would you be open to a brief interview about your experience? Feel free to reply here or email me at jonimsweet AT gmail DOT com. Thanks!

----------


## mhunter

Hi sweetjoni- would love to read your article when it's ready




> Hi Jessieee. I'm a journalist working on an article about the surprising ways women have slowed their hair loss and I'd love to interview you for the piece. Would you be open to a brief interview about your experience? Feel free to reply here or email me at jonimsweet AT gmail DOT com. Thanks!

----------


## SpankySmith

I used no shampoo in total 21 years and we have traditional hair wash. I started to use shampoo when I came to university, and continue using it for around 6 years . But unfortunately i got hair loss , so now I decided to change the shampoo but that even didn't worked for me.

So my friend suggested me to use *best vitamins for hair growth* , so I opted for Brock Beauty Hairfinity Healthy Hair Vitamins.

In a month, I really noticed the difference and now I have long and shinny hairs with no side effects!!

I even recommend my other friends to go for the same  :Smile:

----------


## Simar

Congratulations Jessieee
I am really glad to read about you. It will surely help others too.

----------


## Simar

Hiii Jessieee 

Can you please show us photos of your hair? We want to see your hair growth.

----------


## Bkrng

This topic is very useful, I analyze the causes of hair loss in several ways, thank you. I think these are the reasons.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

You need to live happily in your life so that depression, stress and tension does not cause any problem in your life because these problems have destroyed human being's life and we need to forget about it and live with happiness to get rid of hair loss problem.

----------


## george weiss

Congratulations on the life changes~

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

That's very nice that you got back your hairs with these remedies as there are so many people who lose hope due to hair loss eventually and unable to find any relevant solution. However, this is true that if you reduce stress and start balanced diet in your daily routine would give you maximum benefits.

----------


## purpleflower

Jazz1 I started derma rolling last week and was wondering how often can a person derma roll is it once a week or once a month.  Thanks

----------


## Jazz1

> Jazz1 I started derma rolling last week and was wondering how often can a person derma roll is it once a week or once a month.  Thanks


 Hey congratulations, 1mm derma Roll every other day, 1.5mm for wounding once per week. Allow 1 hour gap before applying any minoxidil. Also do not forget after each application you use a good sanitizer or disinfectant.

----------


## purpleflower

Hi,  has anyone tried NAC .  Answer: N-acetyl cysteine (NAC) is a modified form of cysteine, a non-essential amino acid that can be manufactured in the liver, which helps the body make the antioxidant enzyme glutathione. ... It is believed by some that NAC may help to promote hair growth and prevent hair loss.

I have been taking 1200 mg a day for 3 weeks.   I also had PRP 3 times in 2017 along with my daily regimen of essential oils, derma rolling, Amino acids and other vitamins.

----------


## ronnaforrest4

Thank you for shared experience. I have a twin sister and she did it. She did mesotherapy couple times and result really made her happy and she said that for her it's was not painful. She realized it's really important to chose right doctor. I want to try but little bit nervous.

----------

